# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [Infopath][Sharepoint]Accs  liste des utilisateurs d'un groupe

## st_vinja

J'ai un formulaire avec un champ de slection d'un utilisateur.
Je veux pouvoir afficher dans la liste droulante uniquement les utilisateurs d'un groupe donn de mon site.
J'ai investigu 2 mthodes sans succs :
1) Une source de donnes qui pointe sur la liste des informations utilisateurs, mais je n'ai pas accs aux listes des groupes, et donc je ne sais pas filtrer les utilisateurs.
2) J'ai cr une source de donnes sur le WebService "UserGroup" et la mthode "GetUserCollectionFromGroup", mais je n'arrive pas  affecter un champ de cette source de donnes dans mon champ de formulaire

Quelqu'un a t-il une autre ide pour remonter dans mon formulaire une liste d'utilisateur filtrer sur un groupe donn ?

Est-ce qu'il faut que je passe par du code .NET dans le load du formulaire. Si oui est-ce quel est  le bon web service a utiliser ?

Par avance merci.

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Essaye de poster dans la section Sharepoint car je ne connais pas les possibilts que tu as de pouvoir obtenir ou non le groupe des utilisateurs.

++

----------


## glucas59

Il faut crer une source de donnes vers ta liste d'utilisateurs sharepoint et sur celle-ci crer une colonne groupe

----------

